# Orchids in Vivaria



## jumanji73 (Nov 23, 2007)

Hi. I was just wondering what would be some good beginner orchids for a dart frog tank.


----------



## tzen (Nov 22, 2007)

Here you go.

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=30787&highlight=


----------



## skronkykong (Jan 1, 2007)

In my experience orchids do horrible in vivs. They just rot and die even if they are rarely/never misted. But I've only tried 5 so far so I could be wrong...


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

I have bloomed several Pleurothallids in tanks, and one masdavilla (currently in spike). I am building a tank right now that will have 3 Pleurothallids (including brighamii, grobyi, and I think sertularioides), 2 oncidiums (mineratures), a bulbophyllum pardolatum and a few masdavilla. I have also grown Pleurothallis tribuloides. Many orchids do great in vivariums (think of Wardian Cases). It is true that many orchids need their roots to dry out a bit, and many appreciate the air movement form a fan (considering that many grow as epiphytes with roots exposed to the breeze), something I have yet to try. Talk to Rob of Littlefrog Farm. He is really nice and offers some great vivarium suitable plants for solid prices. **edited to add** He is also a board sponsor


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

I would concur... I have bloomed several pleurothalids, masdevalia, and bulbophyllums. If you look in the Tis the season thread... there are many many posts of people blooming their orchids, many of which are in their vivs.


----------



## andy83 (May 31, 2006)

Don't be shy to try some orchids out. Some do better than others but there is plenty of info on here and other sites that will point you in the right direction.

Jewel orchids do pretty well in lower lighting conditions(Ludisia discolor, Macodes petola...). There are plenty of others that will do well and don't be afraid to try something new!


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

Terrestrial orchids like Macodes, Ludisia and others are a staple of vivs. Miniature orchids also do well in tanks. THe key to keeping any orchid in a vivarium is that (assuming it is an epiphytic plant) you have enough air movement to let the plants dry out on a daily basis. If so, then you can water them on a daily basis.


----------



## DDean (May 16, 2007)

Does anybody monitor the humidity in the tank. I would like to hear details on what the humidity level is in the morning versus the evening. I know orchids need to "dry out" but what would be the humidity level at the end of the day. Also are the orchids elevated above the "floor" of the tank such as mounted on a cork or tree fern background?

Thanks


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Most of the time my humidity in my mostly orchid tank stays around 80%. But i dont spray but every couple days. I also have inner air circulation.


----------



## Delawarejim (Jan 3, 2007)

Miniatures do very well in vivs.

Check others out here.
http://www.orchidboard.com/community/te ... gardening/

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Other than Paphs and Jewel orchids, all the others used in terrariums are epiphytes. Sometimes the terrestrials have been trickier because of the substrate, but epiphytes are trickier in other cases cuz of air movement... eeeeek. It really depends on the orchid, and the tank.

I also want to note that there are a lot of orchids used in tanks... but the tanks are usually larger and built with orchids in mind (these are hardly 10g!). You usually can't just toss an orchid in a tank, but if you take orchids into account in the tank design, it can be really rewarding.

Jewel orchids are usually brought up as the initiation orchid group in terrariums as they are the most forgiving to average tank conditions... they thrive on less light, don't mind mostly stagnant air, and the common species like the temps that PDFs like. As long as you've got well draining substrate (and just let them root on top of the sustrate) they grow like crazy 

I've got a mini oncidium growing in another tank... 25g, next to no airflow... the plant has done well in the years I've had it tho it hasn't bloomed cuz I know it's not totally happy lol.[/u]


----------

